# Laser etched/cut SuperGrip pouches



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

For the last month I have been diving head first into the world of slingshots. I have found the best leather available to me is a nice leather that I found at an industrial fabric store. It was in a bin of off cuts from a factory and it was $2.5 a lb. so I bought a few lbs.

The only downside is that one of the sides is a finished, smooth side. So far i haven't slipped holding it and i found it better to load the ammo into the suede side so it grips better.

I wanted more grip for my fingers.

Then I thought...wait....I laser cut wood, I should be able to laser cut, nay, etch leather too!

I learned two thing

1. It take ls a lot more that you think to cut through 1mm of finished leather.
2. Laser cutting leather smells like the worst kind of burnt hair your ever smelled, x3.

I added a cross cross pattern and D shaped holes with a relief cut for flat band insertion. They are 2.25" long x .75", I even made one specifically for shooting 3/8" with the double ammo positioned holes. The single hole is .19" so it's perfect for 1/4 SBs. I am pretty happy with the results, although my fingers smell like a bad salon day.

Behold the SuperGrip pouches!









Here is one banded up on my Ninja Lemur, with TBB.





  








The Ninja Lemur




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 21, 2013


__
3



A blacked out version of the Lemur design.










  








The Ninja Lemur




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 21, 2013


__
2



TBB used to great a nice grippy finger/thumb/pinky areas.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

They look great!

I suspect your D-shaped holes would last longer as round holes, though. Pointy corners are where the tears will start.

I don't know if you've lasered bone, but I'm willing to predict that it would be a challenger for the worst smelling thing to cut! :rofl:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ash said:


> They look great!
> 
> I suspect your D-shaped holes would last longer as round holes, though. Pointy corners are where the tears will start.
> 
> I don't know if you've lasered bone, but I'm willing to predict that it would be a challenger for the worst smelling thing to cut! :rofl:


I believe so too, I think you meant that the D shape holes WON'T last longer than round holes. It's just a test and on light bands like TBB at 3/4. It'll keep on shooting till those things snap in twane.

1" TBG? Yah, maybe 100 shots 

I basically made them for light shooting because I was tired of cutting and punching holes! haha (Also done late night in my shop and my lady yelling at me for making hammering noises)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Buddy.... little bit info about pouch design check here


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Hey Buddy.... little bit info about pouch design check here


I saw that and decided to try the D anyways, I only made a few and for lighter bands it's perfect.

Maybe I can laminate a little leather donut onto the next ones to reenforce the hole. Sorry to step on your pouch make toes!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I like them they look cool your slingshot looks cool to well done fella


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

The grip pattern looks great!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty slick( or not). either way nice work man!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool pouches :thumbsup:


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

awesome.

i'll also throw in burning antler as potentially worse than leather, in my limited experience.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a laser and burn a lot of antler for knife handles. I've also made pouches from Kangaroo and cow hide in my opinion leather is the worst smelling and the smell lingers a lot longer for some reson.
I never thought of trying to cut latex bands but the next time I fire that thing up I will give it a try.
On the pouch holes I found the oval shape worked better than the square but not much different than a round one.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> I saw that and decided to try the D anyways


We understand, you're young, you're experimenting....

:neener:


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh man, it would be interesting to see you do this to the BB pouches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This kind of work is where advancements come from. Nice work!


----------

